# Uber rating method...



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

...unlike Lyft rating method.

Wish Uber would allow a late rating, like Lyft does.

I screwed over a pax today, and regretted it.

He said the fatal words, "I don't have any cash, but I'll tip you $5 in the app."

And he did.

But by then I had 3 starred him for the lying dog that most of them are.

With Lyft, I could have gone back and changed it.


----------

